# WGSL Breeder in KY, TN or surrounding areas



## cards*fan (Mar 25, 2014)

I am new to the board. I live in Louisville, KY and am looking for a reputable breeder within a 5 to 6 hour drive. I have had 2 American Show lines in the past who were riddled with temperament and health problems. My last dog, Ben, had EPI, severe skin allergies and perianal fistulas. He was a nervous, aggressive and unpredictable dog as well. So, most important to me is a breeder who cares about the health and temperament of their dogs! I think I would prefer WGSL because the temperament would be more laidback than a working dog and also we prefer the looks of the showlines but that is less of a consideration than temperament. The dog would primarily be a companion to my family which includes two children (7 and 11). But I would also like to get the dog involved in obedience at a young age as well as agility or rally when he is older. After reading many posts by others on the boards, I am considering Drache Feld, Alta-Tollhaus and Sequoyah as a possibility but don't know if these dogs would be too active for our lifestyle. Anyone have any suggestions or other recommendations?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Welcome to you. All of those breeders are good breeders. 

Most GSD's require a fair amount of exercise and training but also settle well if they been given a chance to blow off steam through exercise. 

If you want a more laid back GSD let the breeder know what your expectations are and they will do the best they can to match you with the right pup.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

WGSL = west german show line... as far as I'm aware Sequoyah is working lines


----------



## cards*fan (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for the input. I am leaning towards WGSL over working because of more middle of the road temperament and also prefer the looks of the showlines over working dogs. But am considering Sequoyah because of their outstanding reputation. Drache Feld is close to home and that is a plus as far as really getting to know the breeder.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I've met a couple Sequoyah dogs in person, owner was happy but mentioned they were a handful. 

If you're willing to drive into GA two WGSL kennels near Atlanta, kennels Von Lotta. Owner is very active in showing and in IPO. 

German Shepherd puppies for sale | German Shepherd breeders | Imported German Shepherd Puppies| German Shepherd Kennels


South of ATL is oher tannen also active in competition and IPO. A member here, Neko, has two dogs from oher tannen. You can PM her for her feedback. I bump into a oher tannen dog fairly often at the dog park and owner is happy and dog is friendly and easy going with people and other dogs.


Von den Oher Tannen


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

There is also Jeff Lund in Franklin, KY and Charlie Star in Lexington.

There is a show at the horse park in two weeks in Lexington.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Definitely go to the show! I'm sure you will see a lot of breeders there. I would go except we'll be in Florida and my dogs at my friend's farm.


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

I have two Sequoyah GSD's...and they couldn't be any better.

Dr. Sherle is the greatest and we use her as our Vet and classes also.


----------



## cards*fan (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for all the input!


----------



## cards*fan (Mar 25, 2014)

Anyone know the dates on the GSD at KY Horse Park in Lexington? Is it April 12 and 13 or 13 and 14, 2014? I see conflicting dates when I google it.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Usually shows are Sat and breed surveys Sun if not all in one day.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Smithie86 said:


> There is also Jeff Lund in Franklin, KY and Charlie Star in Lexington.
> 
> There is a show at the horse park in two weeks in Lexington.


Isn't Charlie Star-Drache feld-not sure of spelling


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I will get you info ad details this evening and post here.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

If you want West German Show lines - you don't need to travel 5 or 6 hours...

Charlie Starr (Drache Feld) and Jeff Lund (Schneiden Fels) are both very established, very reputable people. Both are in Kentucky (at least I think Jeff is...I know Charlie is) 

If there is a show in the next few weeks - you should attend...there may be other breeders there who have litters or pups available as well.

Meeting the dogs in the working male class, who may be sires of some of the litters available or due, at a show is a very good idea!!!

Lee


----------



## cards*fan (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I have contacted Charlie Starr via FB and am waiting for his reply. Will also contact Jeff Lund. Thanks for the info on the shows, will definitely plan to attend!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Cedar Hill Working Dog Club, Schutzhund Club, Schutzhund USA, Schutzhund Trial,Schneiden Fels German Shepherds, German Shepherds, German Shepherd, German Shepherd Dog, German Shepards, Shepherds, GSD, GSDs, pet, dog, breeder, import, conformation sho

Here is the show info!


----------



## cards*fan (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks Smithie86!


----------



## cards*fan (Mar 25, 2014)

Does anyone have any thoughts as to whether showlines or working dogs have better health and fewer genetic issues? Am I wrong in thinking that overall working lines will have fewer genetic issues because there is less linebreeding in working lines than showlines?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yup. You would be thinking wrong.

Just do a search on HD or Hip Dysplasia and check out the forum for hips in the health section. Plenty of HD positive working lines.

They also get the elbow dysplasia, degenerative myolepathy, anal fistulas, cancer, bloat and all the other host of problems of our beloved GSDs.

Also, within the working lines beware the myth the DDR working lines are 'immune' to HD.




cards*fan said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts as to whether showlines or working dogs have better health and fewer genetic issues? Am I wrong in thinking that overall working lines will have fewer genetic issues because there is less linebreeding in working lines than showlines?


----------



## lcordova (Jun 4, 2006)

I´ve got a dog from Charlie Starr. I got her almost a year ago.
Real nice dog, I definitely recommend it to you.


----------



## cards*fan (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks Icordova!


----------



## diarmuid957 (Nov 28, 2013)

Look into Appleridge German Shepherds kennels in Cleveland TN. They have a beautiful WGSD stud with a-1 hips. Their dogs are bred for temperament and health plus they are great looking dogs.  These are working lines. Worth the drive.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cards*fan (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks! We are going to visit Schneiden Fels in a few weeks but will definitely keep the others in mind! I appreciate all the input, it has definitely been invaluable.


----------

